# once again my grandson Ethan needs your prayers



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

About a half an hour ago I received a phone call from Charity, she needs prayer for Ethan and for their family . Tomorrow little Ethan will be going in for new tests, he has been on steroids for over 6 months, now they need to do more testing to see if the steroids have caused damage to his eye's and bones.
Tomorrow he will have some sort of test on his bone marrow she didn't go into details, he will also have glaucoma testing along with his blood works etc.
It's going to be a very long day for all of them, Charity was having a really hard time, she broke down crying with me, I spent a good amount of time just listening to her, then her daddy and I had prayer with her. Charity is oh so weary but not broken. I come to my dear friends here, when you pray and send good thought's it encourages me and God is able to use me to be strong for Charity, on my own I would be weary and all I could do is cry.So I thank each of you for coming once again asking for prayers.
When I get information on Ethan I will update you.
Thanks for being here


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula little Ethan is always on my mind and prayers are continually being sent out for him. It's so heartbreaking to know how sick the little guy is and all the testing he keeps having to endure and I can't even imagine how his parents can function on a day to day basis. I pray there has been no bad effects from the steroids and that they find a successful treatment soon. I pray they will have a Christmas miracle.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh dear Paula...of course little Ethan and your family will be in my prayers~he has never left them. Hugsrayer:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll certainly keep Ethan in my prayers Paula. Praying there are no bad effects from the steroids. I passed Ethan's story along to my mothers church, so there's another group of prayer warriors praying also.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think of Ethan often. I sure hope the test tomorrow show positive results. He is a little fighter.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Ethan and his family are in my prayers.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My thoughts and Prayers will be with Ethan and his entire family. He has gone through so much and hope that these tests will result in a positive outcome.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Paula I will be praying for Ethan and for Charity, that God will give her the strength that she needs to be strong. Lean on God, dear Paula and he will give You the strength that you need to be their Rock in this stormy time. I know that you must have to present a strong front for your daughter so that she can hold herself together for Ethan. I"m so thankful for SM so that you can come here and be surrounded by friends that think very highly of you. Praying that God's Will be done and that he has a Miracle in store for Little Ethan.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continue to go out for Ethan and the entire family. I can't even imagine how hard this is on all of you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers for Ethan and his family.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He sure is a trooper. We will send all our prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Continued prayers for Ethan and your family.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I most certainly will continue to pray for Ethan and his family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I don't think that Ethan leaves any of our thoughts here. No child should have to go through all this and our hearts go out to your entire family. Praying that the steroids are working and not doing damage. I know they can be a double-edged sword so I'm happy they're checking on them often. Lots of good thoughts and prayers coming your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Paula, you and your family will be in my heart.:grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Saying more prayers for Ethan and everyone.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula, prayers for Ethan are ongoing for him, Charity, you and the entire family.
God Bless all of you......rayer:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sending Prayers!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I will say the secret prayer today and focus on Ethan.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We have a candle lit and prayers sent for Ethan...rayer:


----------



## Cassana (Apr 11, 2014)

Bless his little heart,Will be praying for little Ethan and your family


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula ... Ethan and his whole family are even more in my thoughts and prayers today.

I keep on praying that Ethan's medical staff help him to feel as comfortable as possible as he endures all the testing, etc. I also pray that Charity stays strong ... I can only imagine how difficult this is for her. She is his mother and is trying to protect Ethan 24/7 from getting colds, etc. She has got to be totally exhausted. 

And, of course, I pray for you and Lorin as Ethan's loving grandparents. I realize how difficult this has been for both of you, too. 

My love and continued prayers for everyone.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Dear Paula, I have prayed for little Ethan and Charity, and tomorrow my friends and and I have a bible study, we will be praying for you and all of your family.
God is good and he will be with Ethan and protect him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Update 
I heard from Charity earlier tonight she finally heard some news on Ethan's tests
His bone marrow test came back undetermined, he has to have the testing done again :blush:
Now he will be seeing a endocrinologist specialist they will be looking at his adrenal glands 

Charity is so weary she is trying to find a forum that she can join that deals with lung issues and or Pulmonary Capillaries, if any one knows of a forum will you let us know.
Thank you for your continued good thought's and prayers


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Update
> I heard from Charity earlier tonight she finally heard some news on Ethan's tests
> His bone marrow test came back undetermined, he has to have the testing done again :blush:
> Now he will be seeing a endocrinologist specialist they will be looking at his adrenal glands
> ...


So frustrating!!! Undetermined? What's that even mean? and he has to go through the same thing. Is there anything through the American Lung Association? They might have support groups on line or in person.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How frustrating, the poor little guy has to go thru it all again. Continued prayers for your family Paula!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll also continue to pray for Ethan and family. I hope the next set of tests finds something conclusive and that can be treated.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Still thinking of Ethan. I hope they find resolution for him.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Still praing for Ethan.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Continued prayers for Ethan.


----------

